# Duda al crear amplificador...



## kaki (Jun 19, 2006)

Hola a todos estoy creando un amplificador este es el circuito:







Dudas:

1- La entrade de sonido es donde dice entrada 1 ,2, 3 y 4? ¿Cual es?
2- Supongo que los 12V entra en el puntito blaco de arriv (Vcc) si es que entra ahi no tieni que tener 2 polos (+ y - ) por que esta marcado 1 solo donde entra y como en realidad?
3- La descarga a tierra (los triangulos con cuatro rayitas que se achican) se conectantan entre si?¿donde van si no?

      Eso es todo espero que me puedan ayudar....  

Suerte


----------



## nandezfox (Jun 20, 2006)

Holas,   

el amplificador que quieres diseñar es cuadrofonico y obligatoriamente tienes que ingresar señal de audio a cada una  de las entradas que alli aparecen, sino lo haces algunos de los parlantes simplemente no sonarian.

en cuanto a la alimentacion debe ser de 14.4 voltios, y los simbolos con rayitas son GND (masa o tierra) y todas se unen para conectarlos a la fuente lo mismo que Vcc,

mmm... Pero si se trata de ese diseño de amplificador supongo que sera solo para tu auto, ya que ese integrado consume aprox. 10 amperios de corriente y a 12 voltios (osea una bateria de auto) ... algo que es irrisorio si es que quieres conectarlo a una fuente de poder para poder enchufarlo a los 220 v y poder usarlo en tu casa.

bueno espero que te despejes la duda


----------



## kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

hola grasias por tu repuesta me aclararon dudas pero todavia no comprendo 3 cosas...

La descarga a tierra se unen(me gustarias q explique mas o menos lo que tengo que hacer con la descarga a tiera.

EL Vcc es la entrada de energia y como seria por lo que veo solo entra una fae que supongo q es el +, el - va en la descarga a tierra?

Las entradas conmo se conectan por q tambien tiene un solo conector y todo los parlantes llevan 2 fases..

            Todavi no logro comprender bien el diseño de este sicuito....


----------



## kaki (Jun 22, 2006)

ya solucione el problema de la masa ahora quesiera saber como entra la corriente a ese  cicuito?


----------



## omfreg (Jun 22, 2006)

Buenas kaki, tranki no te preocupes, estos integrados suelen llevar dentro divisores de tension y estabilizadores, de modo que ellos mismos ya se montan su forma de poder entregar potencia, tanto si los alimentas con tensiones simetricas o asimetricas 

La entrada de Vcc has de conectarla al polo positivo de la bateria del coche, y las masas al chasis, o bien donde quieras poner masa en el coche.

El motivo de que estos integrados consuman tanto es que si estan diseñados para coche, y han de sacar potencias elevadas, han de compensar el defecto de tension, con exceso de corriente.

Las radios de coche suelen llevar amplificador de este tipo, si no TDA, toshiba, sanyo o marcas parecidas , que llevan los disipadores negros, normalmente colocados en la parte trasera de esta.

Aproximadamente todas entregan la misma potencia, unos 12W por altavoz como maximo, pese a que el fabricante diga que sacan 45, 50 o 60 

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo


----------



## kaki (Jun 22, 2006)

Primero queria agradecer a todos los que me ayudaron por sus repuestas...

Tengo 2 preguntas mas...

1- ¿cuanto tira el amplificador que esta en el diseño?
2- ¿no tienen algun diseño de alguno que de un poko mas? lo ideal seria 200W a algo haci...

              Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 30, 2006)

holas donde sale el puntito blanco va el positivo y donde te sale  las flechitas de masa va el negativo que conjuntamente va con la masa  salu2 espero haberte ayudado


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola el amplificador que tienes es un cuadrafonico de 40w por canal. Esto quiere decir que si son cuatro canales por 40w tienes en total 160W. A tu segunda pregunta si existen otros diseños de amplificador que te pueden dar mas de 200Wrms pero si eres un principiante te recomiendo que empieces a construir amplificador que lleven ciruitos integrados como el que estas realizando ya que los otros llevan muchos componentes y lo mas probable es que se te compliquen en fin. Pero si quieres hacer el intento busca amplificador en los foros de seguro ahi encuentras uno que te guste. Adios


----------

